# post pics of your five gallons!!



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm upgrading my betta to a five gallon and I'm trying to decide what kind of decor i want... so please post pics of yours!!!


----------



## White Mage (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

you have some pretty tanks!!!!


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

Here's mine!My baby betta Coco will live in there once it's cycled.My other 5 gallon is currently being redone.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

cool!!!I love decorating tanks it is so much fun!!!


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

paris yours is beautiful.


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

blu the betta said:


> paris yours is beautiful.


 Thank you Blu!I can't wait to put Coco in!


----------



## RiceFish (Feb 9, 2013)

Still cycling with no fish but it's a 5.5 gallon


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

So here are some pics of my NPT 5 gal for Alpha the betta, the Jaquescleans, his shrimp (which have multiplied! there are 2 juvies in there with him now), and Ezio and Altir, the assassins, who are trying (unsuccessfully) to deal with the snail problem that's plaguing my tank (they're destroying my hygros!) I apologize for the yellowness of everything, I tried to correct the photos a bit but I DID take them at night and my room's lighting sucks, so this was the best I can do lol.

The whole tank (it's like a hex but not lol, it's shaped like an octagon that somebody cut in half).









2 views of the self made cave (rocks I collected from around the world... they're also scattered on top of the substrate) (2 views because it's smack in the middle of one of the corners)


















And the swim-through rock that the java moss is currently attempting to carpet & the java ferns are growing on top of









Again, I apologize, the tank's really messy, and I need to trim it up a bit (remove some dead/dying leaves, remove teh plants/leaves that have the BBA on them and spread the suBwassertang around a bit and continue to weave the java moss around the stone) but I like it, the shrimps like it & Alpha likes it. And I like that it's a fairly naturalish looking environment.


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

Very nice tanks!


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

thanks for posting pictures everybody!!!!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

My 5 is divided. I like to keep it looking natural though I never tried NPT. Just an extra idea for you


----------



## frankiefire (Feb 26, 2013)

Here's my 5 gallon fluval chi.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

My 5 Gallon; mostly fake plants because I don't have a green thumb.
C:


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

My 5.5g which looks a little different than this now, I've added micro sword, re-arranged a little & removed the silk plant in the back right corner. I'm almost always changing something in my tanks.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

This is my 5 gallon Mini Bow










And this is my 5.5 Gallon









I'd really like to do a NPT some day but for now I use silk plants.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

It's a temporary tank while his 10g cycles, but this is my current 5g


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

Hoping the picture works, planted 5g, will be adding more plants soon


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

wow i love all of these tanks!!! I thought it would help me decide by looking at everybody elses tanks but it is kinda making it harder.... lol


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

Start by thinking about what you like, and don't like in a tank. Remember, you're going to be spending a fair amount of time looking at it, so you want it to be something that you enjoy seeing, and something that you take pride in. Then start asking yourself a few questions: Do you like themed tanks? Colours? Do you want a more natural look? What kind of maintenance are you looking for? Do you want live or artificial plants? What kind of budget do you have/how much are you willing to spend on the decor? What do you already have on hand? What shape is your tank? How many viewing walls do you have/will you want? Are you housing just a betta or will there be another critter or two in there with him (eg shrimp, snail(s))? All of these questions will help guide you in the right direction


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

i don't want a planted tank (at least not yet) but i kinda of want a more natural look but the tank my betta is in now has bright blue rocks with various colored silk plants... so i'm trying to decide if i want to go with more of a reef type feel or a more natural tank with black gravel and maybe a piece of drift wood


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't go for reef look with a freshwater tropical fish. It just looks weird.


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

I live black gravel because it makes your boy's colours pop. What about a reef with black substrate? You could even scatter a few of the blue gravel pebbles over the top of the black, I've seen that in some tanks, looks quite nice, actually! If you go with the reef, you could also potentially re-purpose your colourful silk plants as "seaweed" or pretend anemones...

I also am not a fan of the reef look, but if that's what YOU like, then go for it! It's your tank and you have to look at it


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

ok i think i am for sure gonna get black gravel and I will decide what kind of decorations depending on the selection of decorations


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

Pictures when you're done!


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

ok but it probaly won't be for another couple of days but i'll post it in a new thread!!!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Yay  Looking forward. And yes, sorry- it IS your tank. Obviously decorate it the way YOU want!


----------



## kngiraffe (Jun 20, 2011)

*Gibbs' 5 gallon <3*

Just got him on Saturday <3 (2-23-13)


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

wow i love his red!!!


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Here's my 5.5 gal.


----------



## SuperNova (Feb 27, 2013)

Here is Nova's 5 gallon tank


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

i love the pot!!!! that is a very pretty fish!!!


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

supernova i love all the purple and the dinosaur head


----------



## SuperNova (Feb 27, 2013)

thank you!


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

PooterFish said:


> Hoping the picture works, planted 5g, will be adding more plants soon


Where did you get that wood?It's beautiful!


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Mine is still under construction. Once I can gather all the plants I want, it will look much better. Also, my photo taking skills are lacking here.


----------



## kngiraffe (Jun 20, 2011)

jesssan2442 said:


> wow i love his red!!!


thank you! he has a mix of purple in him too. 
here's a better picture of him!


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

wow he is very very pretty!!!!!http://m1279.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jesssan2442/IMG_20130213_084642_zpsafa6537f.jpg.html?o=1&newest=1 here is a pic of my boy mardi he is a halfmoon


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

that pic is from the day after i got him so he has colored up a lot... his teal and red are a lot brighter now


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

paris38 said:


> Where did you get that wood?It's beautiful!


I got it from Uncle Bill's Pet Center, it cost me $20 which I was told is pricey, but I don't mind because to me it's perfect for my tank


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

that wood is beautiful!! is it hard to clean? does your betta like it?? i might try to find something like that for my tank


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks, the pot cost less an a dollar, too


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

wow that is really cheap!! i had no idea there were so many ways to design a tank! i'm glad that it is fun!!


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

jesssan2442 said:


> that wood is beautiful!! is it hard to clean? does your betta like it?? i might try to find something like that for my tank


I soaked it for 3 weeks before I put it in my tank. I didn't want a lot of yellow in my water from the tannins leaching out. As far as cleaning it I won't unless it starts growing Nasty stuff lol the way it sits it makes a cave that the betta loves to go in and out of plus he can hide behind it. You can kinda see how it arches and makes a cave here:


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

wow i love that it makes a cave for the betta!! i am gonna try to find something like that for my betta!!!


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

Good luck  There's so many different shapes and sizes, it can be hard to choose!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, I love that chunky fat look of the wood. Personally, I love the yellow blackwater effect from IAL and driftwood. My driftwood is propped up on a small terracotta pot and I noticed it has small white dots on it lately. I can't see them moving so I don't know what it is.


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

I've never heard of white spots on wood


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Seems harmless but I plan on siphoning it or blowing it off with water from a baster tomorrow so see what it is. I'm growing a java fern on one end so I need to be careful with it!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm a bit jealous! My 5 gal is currently empty but for shrimp and a jungle of plants as the normal resident, Odysseus, is in a hospital tank with my female Artemis (don't worry, they can't get at each other). And in a few months he'll be moving to my 16 gal so I have to break my 5 gal down, so there's no real point me tidying it up....le sigh. I am enjoying seeing everybody's 5 gals here and living vicariously.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Pretty crappy angle but you get the idea


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

If you are still deciding on tank decor here are things I think about:

1.) what room is it going in and do you want it to coordinate at all? (Not going overboard, but for example someone I know has an Asian themed room so I got their betta tank a little red bridge and the asian bridge background. That's all I did, the rest are all green plants and soil)

2.) I think you already said you're doing black gravel so I assume your fish is not very dark and would stand out nicely. I would always do this - I'd always contrast the fish to the decor .. although now I only have a planted tank so everything is just green.

3.) Just make sure you get a hidey hole thing. 

4.) If you get driftwood and you have a working light, you might as well tie a java fern or anubia to the driftwood. It's low maintenance, low light, and helps the water quality. And the java fern will grow. 

What color is the fish you're making this tank for? I missed it.

Here are some progressions of my old 5 gallon I no longer have. Now I am just doing boring old plants in a 6.6 gallon.











I added 2 photos of some 6.6 gallons I used to have just for color schemes to look at.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

If you do still want to do a "non-freshwater" look .. I always liked this Petsmart background with these orange and white themes for decor. It was very "happy/vacation-y" feeling .. ha ha.










Here is another 5 gallon version I had once











and a 2.5 gallon but oyu could easily do a 5 gallon like any of these


----------



## nobetta (Feb 27, 2013)

This is my Fluval spec V.









-








-








-








-


----------



## frankiefire (Feb 26, 2013)

Here's a pic of my 6 gallon pillar.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

thanks for all the posts!!! i bought my tank from walmart and had it sent site to store and it is at the store now but i haven't had a chance to go pick it up yet...

mursey Mardi (my betta) is teal and red but the tips of his fins are white this is a link to a pic of him (he has colored up quiet a bit since then but he is very active so it is hard to get good pics of him) http://m1279.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jesssan2442/IMG_20130213_084642_zpsafa6537f.jpg.html?o=1&newest=1


----------



## angus (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't have any pics yet since I just put Phoenix in his new 5 gallon tank, but I wanted to mention I also have black gravel. Phoenix is a yellowish/pineapple color so it really makes him pop.

In Angus' 10 gallon we have white gravel. With his blue coloring it's awesome.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, Mardi is so pretty!! I think he's a delta tail. Congrats!


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Love seeing everyone's tanks. They're all beautiful!
Here's my 5 gal Chi, with Gaer Braig ("fierce copper").








I used this picture (and real life garden) as inspiration.








The waterline in the tank isn't as crooked as it seems in the pic, but I do need to level the table a bit! The tank doesn't have great light, so I mixed silk plants (the colorful ones) with java fern, java moss on the driftwood, a moss ball, and an Anubis.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, great job on that!


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

BUMP!! (sorry i just didn't want to start a new thread) 

if any one missed my 5g tank here it is 
http://m1279.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jesssan2442/IMG_20130303_160857_zps613395ae.jpg.html?o=1&newest=1 

ok so when i was picking out the decor for this tank i bought another betta he is currently in a temporary 1g until i can save enought to get another 5g but i want his tank to be different from mardi's because they are going to be right next to each other i was thinking maybe a coral tank or anything that isn't the same as Mardi's 

post away!!


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

Just be careful. Coral decorations tend to have sharp edges that can damage fins.


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## randi90 (Feb 13, 2013)

*Henry's 5.5 g!*

This is my 5.5 gallon Hagen tank for my betta, Henry. I have three varieties of plants, in the front left corner there's two anubias' (nana), in the back there's a piece of ludwigia, and in the right side a piece of mondo grass ( I think that's what it is!). Eventually I want to get a moss ball and some other plants  I have a tetra 10i whisper filter and a marina mini 25w heater. Ooh, and he's also got a betta log at the front there which he seems to like. Haven't seen him in it for a while though, go figure!


----------

